# University of Lahore MBBS



## Muneeb Akram (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi guys, 
ive researched alot..but couldnt find anything on the UOL Mbbs...
ive been to the university and its amazing..

but no 1 seems to like actually care...
its like its not even on the list of private med colleges..
ppl say its not good and bla bla 

well my Q is , i got a really bad score on MCAT and my aggregate is around 64%
Will i b able to get into UOL,
does any 1 know the lowest merit score for the last year for UOL?

ive applied to :
Shifa
Army Medical College
Ripah
IMDC
LMDC
CMH
AKU
UOL
Shalamar

and is there any other uni left with a really good campus and 'party scene'


----------



## Amal (Oct 20, 2012)

*Reply*

ohh finalllyy.. somebody interested in uol... exactly it's not even in the list of pvt clgs, and people say it's not good...My aggregateis 72%, there is a very slight chance of getting in, but the point is why isn't anyone bothering about applying there? :?And the lowest merit for UOL last year was 75% ...


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

The merit at UOL was lower than 75% for sure
i have applied there as well... the campus is good but the main problem there is the degree (which is of their own) and its recognition in us and other places.


----------



## Amal (Oct 20, 2012)

*Reply*

It's PMDC recognized and US approved as well.. Isn't that enough?


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Amal said:


> It's PMDC recognized and US approved as well.. Isn't that enough?


it is but yaar the colleges offering the UHS degree will surely be a better choice if u have to choose..

btw where else have u applied ?


----------



## Amal (Oct 20, 2012)

*Reply*

Oh okay. I have applied in cmh, fmh, sharif complex, lmdc, shalamar, and avicenna. What about you?


----------



## halooo (Mar 17, 2012)

what would there merit be for bds


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Amal said:


> Oh okay. I have applied in cmh, fmh, sharif complex, lmdc, shalamar, and avicenna. What about you?


i have applied to shalamar cmh fmh and skzmdc...


----------



## Muneeb Akram (Sep 27, 2012)

Amal said:


> ohh finalllyy.. somebody interested in uol... exactly it's not even in the list of pvt clgs, and people say it's not good...My aggregateis 72%, there is a very slight chance of getting in, but the point is why isn't anyone bothering about applying there? :?And the lowest merit for UOL last year was 75% ...


:0
i called them and they said it was 71%
then i called again they said 67%
3 days ago i called they said 62%

and then they also said u cant compare the lowest merit number cause last year the admission was based on UOL entry test...but this year its based on MCAT result....

Did u get in LMDC ? or any other?
with 72%?

cause one of my friends had 68% and he got a call today!


----------



## Amal (Oct 20, 2012)

*Reply*

Yeah, went to lmdc for interview last week... Just hoping to get it from a better one...


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Muneeb Akram said:


> Hi guys,
> ive researched alot..but couldnt find anything on the UOL Mbbs...
> ive been to the university and its amazing..
> 
> ...


are you joining riphah?


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

Muneeb Akram said:


> Hi guys,
> ive researched alot..but couldnt find anything on the UOL Mbbs...
> ive been to the university and its amazing..
> 
> ...


You you dont apply in Amna Anayat Medical college which is far better than UOL.


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

does UOL accept provisional test results of govt uni like fmdc's result?


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

well uol last year merit was 60% and u can get in easily.It is good university if it is recognised by pmdc and usa. degree does not matter ....

- - - Updated - - -

Dont care about degree. If you have studied well then you can get job easily in Pakistan or abroad.PPSC exam is equal for all private and Govt medical colleges students Job.


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

the MERIT LIST is online for UOL .. please chk their website


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

ok guys me and my dad visited the campus ... met students too. they said its better to study from that college which is not affiliated by uhs.. they said its damn easy to study here... what do you people say


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

what is the last date to apply in UOL ???????? anyone plz?


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> ok guys me and my dad visited the campus ... met students too. they said its better to study from that college which is not affiliated by uhs.. they said its damn easy to study here... what do you people say


They are 100% right.

- - - Updated - - -



Hassan Babar 05 said:


> what is the last date to apply in UOL ???????? anyone plz?


Sorry you are late. Last date was 4 Nov .

- - - Updated - - -



guMnam said:


> the MERIT LIST is online for UOL .. please chk their website


The Merit Lists of UOL MBBS and BDS are Online now. Check your name in the list.
http://edu.apnafort.com/2012/11/the-university-of-lahore-mbbs-merit-list-2012/
http://edu.apnafort.com/2012/11/the-university-of-lahore-bds-1st-merit-list-2012/


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

I am selected for MBBS mashAllah! in uol, i have already been selected for many other medial colleges except fmh and cmh (still waiting) but should i go for this or other colleges that are recognized by UHS.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't see why should we look for ease? As far as I am concerned, if I am selected for a college affiliated with UHS, I would never go for any other University unless its K.E or Agha Khan. Its simple, if you look for ease now, you are gonna have to face troubles when you graduate. But if you work hard now, you will find ease after graduation. The recognition and worth of the degree offered by UHS is waaaaaaaay more than a degree of UOL both locally and internationally.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I don't see why should we look for ease? As far as I am concerned, if I am selected for a college affiliated with UHS, I would never go for any other University unless its K.E or Agha Khan. Its simple, if you look for ease now, you are gonna have to face troubles when you graduate. But if you work hard now, you will find ease after graduation. The recognition and worth of the degree offered by UHS is waaaaaaaay more than a degree of UOL both locally and internationally.


tell me the flaws of uol in detail so that i can convince my dad


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

The greatest flaw is definitely the one which I mentioned in my post. UOL is not affiliated with UHS. And the degree of UHS is recognized not only in Pakistan but world over. UHS stands number 2 in the category of medical sciences in the HEC ranking of 2012. Where does UOL stands? No where. I am not saying that UOL is not a good University, but as long as you can get into some college affiliated with UHS, there is no point going for UOL. If you are going to study private and spend some money on it, then at least spend it in the right direction which should give you a highly worthy degree. Hope this helps and good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

ok thank you


----------

